# Living in fire risk area



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend good books or websites for living/gardening/land maintanence in a fire risk area.
What something that will layout good practice etc.
Thanks
Pam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Information on fire mamagment Gestão de combustíveis para protecção de edificações — ICNF

Manuals in Portuguese but illustrations easy to understand and show regulations for how close trees etc should be to house.


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

That's just the sort of thing I was looking for, thanks!


----------

